# Massey 135 injector pump



## ckcj81 (Oct 18, 2016)

I need help please! 

Had an injector pump rebuilt. I was not the one who dismounted the pump. I bought the tractor with the pump off. I also bought a lift pump for the tractor as well. I had to turn the engine over to make sure the lift pump hook could fit properly on the side of the motor. Well i did this before i put the injector pump back on. By doing this it moved that pin on the sprocket that the injector pump bolts to for the timing. Because the the pin moved cause obviously the sprocket turned when i turn the motor over. I just turned the injector pump to match the pin. The sprockets was not secure however when i turn the motor over to get the lift pump on. It is possible that i screwed up the timing. Put injector pump back on and tractor will not start. 
Please help. it seems that when the injector pump is off that sprocket has play back an forth but it cannot be spun. i tried to spin it and its tight enough in there that in will not come off the other gears in the timing gear box. 
just really need help on this. tractor has been sitting for 3 weeks and i really need to get it going. 
thank you


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

......................


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

ckcj81 said:


> I need help please!
> 
> Had an injector pump rebuilt. I was not the one who dismounted the pump. I bought the tractor with the pump off. I also bought a lift pump for the tractor as well. I had to turn the engine over to make sure the lift pump hook could fit properly on the side of the motor. Well i did this before i put the injector pump back on. By doing this it moved that pin on the sprocket that the injector pump bolts to for the timing. Because the the pin moved cause obviously the sprocket turned when i turn the motor over. I just turned the injector pump to match the pin. The sprockets was not secure however when i turn the motor over to get the lift pump on. It is possible that i screwed up the timing. Put injector pump back on and tractor will not start.
> Please help. it seems that when the injector pump is off that sprocket has play back an forth but it cannot be spun. i tried to spin it and its tight enough in there that in will not come off the other gears in the timing gear box.
> ...


The timing will not change even if you turn the engine it cannot jump a tooth ,just turn the injector pump drive hub to line up with the pin ,dont forget to fit the gasket reconnect all fuel lines and bleed the system if you dont know how just ask.
Regards.
Hutch.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

Just a note. Just because by hand you cannot dislodge the gear to skip a tooth by hand does not mean it cannot do so. soft aluminum case. no support in center of gear. turned by starter . If It only needs .050 clearance for example to disengage gear, it can accomplished by the gear jamming into the side of the case, galling the case, and you would not necessarily see this unless you pull the front cover. Been there done that.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

Chris, being an older post, I am sure you have found a solution by now. But for those who read this in a search at a later time. Simple truth, not my opinion, Just Perkins manual. Without having the MOD and S/N, the exact procedure can vary. This depends on the method of marking internal timing. 
1. Engine needs to be to be rotated to TDC compression stroke #1 cylinder.
2. Install pump with just enough torque to allow rotation of pump.
3. Under the side cover of the pump, (this is where it can be different) if a clip is used it should line up with the mark inside the cover. rotate the pump until this lines up. This is why the mounting holes are slotted.
3. Tighten mounting hardware to final torque.
4. Turn the crank through 2 complete revolutions and recheck to insure installation is correct.
5. Everything else is just a matter of completing fuel line connections bleeding system, and connecting fuel shut off.

In all of the different diesel engines with mechanical injection systems I have ever installed pumps on, there is always a way to check and fine adjust the pump to the engine timing. Can you just put it on and hope for the best. yes, but do not be upset if you are not lucky and the result is poor performance, fuel economy and shorter engine life.
I hope this helps


----------

